# How do I get this 700lb Plow in my P/U Bed



## ShoreLineCT (May 10, 2008)

New to the forum and I have a stupid question, but need help figuring it out. How do I get a 700lb plow in the back of my pickup bed. It's only two of us and I don't believe we can do it. Any helpful hints. I have the mount for the plow and was figuring I could install the mount and drive it home but there is no wiring so I would not be able to raise the plow (that could be a problem). I was thinking of an engine hoist. Thanks in advance. Great site. Anyone in CT with a fisher MM2 mount want to drive it home for me?


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*Plow problem*

You could try jacking it up a foot or so then you could short hook your chain til you get home.Or drive it up on some ramp to shorten the distance between the chain and plow and short hook it.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

might wanna try someone with front loader or maybe some wide ramps and wheel it up or one of those lttle winches 1200 lb cap do it like that


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hook it up to the mount, then take a floor jack and jack up the frame of the plow, as it would be while you were diriving it home,.....then unhook the chain (short chain) and re hook it tighter and higher up....release the jack, and the plow will fall about 2 inches, but should stay off the ground for you to drive it home...

or just lift it 1 end at a time if you can eadh lift 125 lbs, you should be able to lift one end, and then the other, iv done it and mine is closer to 800


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

If you have access to an engine hoist, you can use it to lift one end as well. Then lift the other end and slide it in. Not the easiest way but it works. I use my hoist for lifting all kinds of stuff, certainly a lot easier on my back.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

If it was me.....lol

I would break it down into manageable pieces.
(bring some tools)



1. Remove the moldboard from the push frame/blade frame.

2. You and your friend can now lift one end of the moldboard and get 
it to sit on the back of your truck.

3. Go to other end and lift and slide it in.

I bet you can get the rest of it in with no real problems...

anytime....:waving:


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

lol...lay it on its face(moldboard down). Both people lift on end and set on the tailgate. then both people lift the other end and push it in the back of the truck. two people no problem.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

snoking;559904 said:


> lol...lay it on its face(moldboard down). Both people lift on end and set on the tailgate. then both people lift the other end and push it in the back of the truck. two people no problem.


THATS HOW I DO IT BY MYSELF THOwesport


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

And unloading it is even easier......Just back up fast and lock-up the brakes.....lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

pelt35;559880 said:


> You could try jacking it up a foot or so then you could short hook your chain til you get home.Or drive it up on some ramp to shorten the distance between the chain and plow and short hook it.


This is the best.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i would use ramps that just me


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

This is what i did to unload my 8ft mm2. I pulled it off with it still on gate. put a couple 2x4's under it pulled away from it slowly. then got someone else to help me and we picked it up kicked the board out and lowered it on the face of the blade. and to put it up right i winched it up with the atv. in your case put the plow down on the face of the blade. get someone else to help like u said u had. prop a few 2x4's or something under it so when u back up it will rest on the tailgate. then when you back up to it kick boards out so plow rests on gate then pick other end up and slide it in. I took my plow out of my f250 so it wasnt easy. but thank god i didnt have to load it on my truck the dealer did it . good luck lemme know how it works out.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well I just did it by myself with an old Meyer 8ft steel a few years ago. Picked one end up into the bed, lifted the other end and held it against myself while my wife backed the truck slowly and I just pushed it in.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I lift one end up and have one of my kids put a saw horse under it and then I back the truck up to it and then I lift the other end and slide it in. I do the same when I take it out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

use a chain hoist if possible but i dont think u plow is in the garage.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

just call a helicopter lifting service, they should have it done in ni time! They could follow you home and take it out too. lol

I have heard of the way using the saw horse done though, thats probably your best bet


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

steroids and have rager wesport


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

SnoFarmer;559901 said:


> If it was me.....lol
> 
> I would break it down into manageable pieces.
> (bring some tools)
> ...


Totally agree with this and would do it the same way, the pieces will be very manageable that way....i know because i rebuilt my plow and had to move the pieces around by hand.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

call up my guyussmileyflag


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

iceyman;560034 said:


> call up my guyussmileyflag


 looks like a bunch of tumors!


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

It's not a tuma!

Short chaining it is probably the easiest solution in your case. Less hassle loading and unloading.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

iceyman;560034 said:


> call up my guyussmileyflag


Is that a pic of "TheGoldpro"

.....


----------



## ShoreLineCT (May 10, 2008)

*Its done*

Removed pump and frame from plow , undid lines. Stand plow straight up and backed to plow. Slide in tailgate. It helped that I brought another person who is really strong. Truth be told I did very little and the two guys did it all. Thanks for all your posts.

Ed


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

SnoFarmer;560110 said:


> Is that a pic of "TheGoldpro"
> 
> .....


yea after bout an hour in the gym he comes out fired upwesport


----------



## CGlisson (Aug 17, 2008)

Why go to all that trouble?

If you have access to a utility trailer all you have to do is back the ramp right up to the plow and hook it up to a ratchet strap. Tighten it and have you and a buddy guide it up. It worked for me at least...


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

most of the time you can lift up the one end... put the blade down and then slide it in


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

OK I'm a Little slowwww.... would someone explain to me how short chaining the plow 
will get it INTO the BED of the truck.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

theplowmeister;583255 said:


> OK I'm a Little slowwww.... would someone explain to me how short chaining the plow will get it INTO the BED of the truck.


No, I don't think anyone had that intention; rather, it was because he has the mount already without any wiring, so he could have physically carried the plow with the mount, just not able to lift it. That's where the short chaining was gonna be used.


----------



## Snowchief (Sep 26, 2007)

Borrow a flat trailer from someone. Then you'll only have to lift it about 1 foot.

Otherwise if you hire mr. lumpy above to load it, it'll probably beat the snot out of the pickup box. Not like scratches, like serious big dents.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I need to pick up a plow next week too. I was thinking a 2 ton engine crane to lift it up in there, that work?


----------



## RJ snow (Oct 4, 2005)

You buy it used or new? if its new why is it already put together? new un assembled is the best way to pick it up. Break it down or short chain it with the floor jack if ya got the mounts on it. or better yet if ya got your mounts on your truck just hook up your electrical and then go pick it up.


----------



## Matt L. (Feb 4, 2008)

lumps;585628 said:


> I need to pick up a plow next week too. I was thinking a 2 ton engine crane to lift it up in there, that work?


yeh that works great! I used one to put a 9'2" vxt on a snowmobile trailer. you need the outriggers fully extended and have a guy or two stand on the back of the lift but it works.:waving:


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

nickplowing1972;559907 said:


> THATS HOW I DO IT BY MYSELF THOwesport


Just did the same thing yesterday. Just be careful, when the one end is off the ground, the "A" frame is on one side and likes to try to twist out of your hand.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

ShoreLineCT;560114 said:


> Removed pump and frame from plow , undid lines. Stand plow straight up and backed to plow. Slide in tailgate. It helped that I brought another person who is really strong. Truth be told I did very little and the two guys did it all. Thanks for all your posts.
> 
> Ed


job's done!


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Matt L.;586346 said:


> yeh that works great! I used one to put a 9'2" vxt on a snowmobile trailer. you need the outriggers fully extended and have a guy or two stand on the back of the lift but it works.:waving:


Got my 8' Western Pro up in and out of the back of my truck yesterday myself, no problems! Engine hoist is definitely the way to go.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

just pick it up, 3 guys and a pry bar is all you need


----------



## 6.5LTDFisher (Dec 13, 2007)

i live right near westbrook and was just about to ask if you needed a hand, i would have come helpped ya!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Why make it hard? Have the guy you're buying it from load it in for you (must know someone with a bucket loader or forklift etc), then just have some guy on your end (helps to know a guy in the excavating business ) lift it out for you. Heck- when I bought mine the guy I'm friends with who lifted it out had his workers mount the plow for me- all I had to do was sit in the truck and drive home . Ofcourse- I already had the mounts and wiring on the truck from the dealer in VT setting up the truck for me.


----------



## a.paul (Sep 30, 2008)

snoking;559904 said:


> lol...lay it on its face(moldboard down). Both people lift on end and set on the tailgate. then both people lift the other end and push it in the back of the truck. two people no problem.


I don't lift plows, but I do hand turn bowls, so I'm always looking for the biggest wood I can get, and lots of times loggers leave big ugly twisty ends of hardwood trees, the first 4 feet or so, and that's what I do (albeit without a friend's help). Especially if you've got a bedliner, once it's on the tailgate, it's yours.

People in town see me driving through with the rear of my truck down on the wheels and they say "looks like nutjob's found some more wood".

But seriously, if you've got a friend all you have to do is get it on the tailgate, or even better take the gate off, once it's up there, it's just a simple lift and push.

It only hurts for a few minutes wesport


----------



## Joe67 (Oct 3, 2008)

snoking;559904 said:


> lol...lay it on its face(moldboard down). Both people lift on end and set on the tailgate. then both people lift the other end and push it in the back of the truck. two people no problem.


Similar to loading a snowmobile into a bed with two people


----------



## letsgetplowed (Jan 2, 2001)

no roids there lol


----------



## moparornocar (Feb 6, 2009)

hahaha good ideas


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

snoking said:


> lol...lay it on its face(moldboard down). Both people lift on end and set on the tailgate. then both people lift the other end and push it in the back of the truck. two people no problem.


That's how we moved the plow for my '81. We got one end of the mold board onto the tailgate of my dad's pickup (mine's dead, and we had to get that plow outa there), then lifted up the other end and slid 'er in. Simple. Two guys and about 10 minutes from the time we got there to the time we left.


----------



## redstroker_2002 (Dec 18, 2008)

when i bought two new boss plows early this winter we hooked on the mount on the front and got a bobcat and put the plow in the forks and then slid it in the back of my truck. that doesnt sound like an option for you. I would get some type of machine or mechanical device so if one of you lose your grip or footing it doesnt hurt anybody. 700ibs could do some serious damage to you or your partner.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I put an old 8ft speed cast in the back of my truck with my mom. I lifted plow up so it was standing straight up 8ft tall. Not to tough to do. Well not to tough for me. Then I had my mom back up truck and I leaned plow in. Then grabbed the bottom and had my mom back up slowly. As she backed up. I sorta lifted and leaned into it. Plow slid up into bed. But this post is old and I am sure he got it home already. As for a mm2 Just break it down and slide bed in


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

he finished a page ago you non readers lol


----------

